# Immortal mask raffle!



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Shared from Sinister Pointe's Official Facebook:









Sinister Pointe is raffling off a "BERSERKER" Silicone Mask by Immortal Masks. (A $750.00 Value) Includes display bust!
Tickets are just $2.00 each and you can purchase as many as your little heart desires!
The proceeds will help fund our next project "SEANCE" coming next month!
So get your tickets NOW! we will also be giving away runner up prizes as well.
*Deadline is Friday, January 15th. 2016.
Winners will be announced Saturday, January 16th. 2016*

Get your tickets here:
https://squareup.com/market/curiosities-rarities-oddities-and-randomisities/raffle-ticket


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Scary Mask! 
"Berserk-Beserkers were people who went nuts during a battle and might kill friend and foe alike. Recent thinking on this suggests some drug influence? Maybe?
Interesting combo of things.
Nice to see something that has a new and different "Feel" about it.


----------

